
Want to be happy?  Are you Stoic enough? - donjohnr
https://theconversation.com/want-to-be-happy-then-live-like-a-stoic-for-a-week-103117
======
keybtest
I always like the lake metaphore. In calm weather, the lake is flat and
reflects everything (all problems). On a stormy day, it absorbs them.

